# Spitfire - QUARTET - Released - New update walkthrough from Paul



## Spitfire Team (May 31, 2016)

*At long last, a 5 year project is realised and repackaged as originally intended… The definitive tool for the creation of string quartet music recorded with a white hot London Quartet in the most sought after chamber music locations…*





* AVAILABLE TO BUY AND DOWNLOAD NOW *



First up... Andy:


(all made from the new 'performance' patches).

...and next along Homay:



*FOR MORE DEMOS AND INFO GO HERE.*

• 1st Violin, 2nd Violin. Viola, Cello, Ensemble
• Multi Mic recorded at Wigmore Hall
• Performance & Keyswitch versions of solo instruments

** NEW UPDATE VIDEO FROM PAUL **



For more info, demos, teasers, and spec please go to the PRODUCT PAGE.

* AVAILABLE TO BUY AND DOWNLOAD NOW *


----------



## givemenoughrope (May 31, 2016)

Any crossgrade for SSS owners?


----------



## Spitfire Team (May 31, 2016)

All cross-grades offered are listed above. Quartet is a very different beast from SSS, different room, 4 players, playing in a quartet (ie not soloistic) style, seated in a quartet formation, new sample techniques, both keyswitch and performance presets and ensemble patches (not available at launch but as a free update at end of promo).


----------



## procreative (May 31, 2016)

Please refrain from using Andy Blaney to do your demos! His programming and writing is so amazing, as usual (the other demos aren't bad either!!).

I bet he could write a convincing demo with a Solina String Ensemble (old 70s synth).

Sounds very good for that Indie British/Channel 4 film vibe.


----------



## Spitfire Team (May 31, 2016)

We love the Solina, see here:

http://www.spitfireaudio.com/editorial/cribs/andy-gray/

8 Mins In the real deal.... another Andy, but the real deal nevertheless!

More demos soon.


----------



## cadenzajon (May 31, 2016)

Can existing Sacconi owners comment a bit more on these snippets from the new quartet product page description?

> "exploratory approaches to vibrato"

I see a "vibrato" control in the cello/violin walkthrough but am not sure if this is algorithmic (a la Embertone) or sampled+overlaid somehow (as that usually has its own set of problems)? It's nice to have it controllable vs the more limited vibrato that has caused grief for some users of the OT solo strings, but... how does this really work?

> Or indeed "performance" which is a geniusly scripted automatic tool that analyses the way you're playing an interprets the style of performance you need

How similar is this to what can be seen in Bohemian Violin, which is really quite easy to work with? A comparison by owners of both would be awesome.


----------



## Spitfire Team (May 31, 2016)

Hi there, vibrato is controllable as before. 'performance' refers to amazing presets programmed by Andy Blaney that respond to the style in which you're playing and delivers the ultra realism you hear in his demos...


----------



## givemenoughrope (May 31, 2016)

Spitfire Team said:


> All cross-grades offered are listed above. Quartet is a very different beast from SSS, different room, 4 players, playing in a quartet (ie not soloistic) style, seated in a quartet formation, new sample techniques, both keyswitch and performance presets and ensemble patches (not available at launch but as a free update at end of promo).



Fancy!
It's just that many of us having been turning blue waiting for an SSS update that obv isn't coming.


----------



## Spitfire Team (May 31, 2016)

Hi there giveme... we appreciate your enthusiasm for SSS and have contributed to the threads on VI-C regarding this. But (excuse my candour) this product (Quartet) has nothing to do with the one you're referring to.

So without being rude, we look forward to comments on our efforts (5 years eeek!) for the product being launched here which is a real one-off in our catalogue and something that we must congratulate all contributors efforts for, not least Andy B who is doing something very special with Quartet programming for us all.... Now lets listen to that demo..... WTF!!!!


----------



## Maximvs (May 31, 2016)

Any chance to see the violin 2 and viola register span?

I am interested to know if current owners of the Sacconi Vol. 1 and/or Vol. 2 will get a free upgrade with the new "performance" patch mentioned in this post.

I am also wondering when the "portamento" upgrade mentioned when Sacconi Vol. 1 was released is going to appear, if ever.

Thanks!


----------



## lumcas (May 31, 2016)

Ouch, this will be a very hard one to resist, congrats Spitfire! May I ask what's the upper range of viola and cello? Thanks.


----------



## givemenoughrope (May 31, 2016)

Very impressive demo indeed


----------



## prodigalson (May 31, 2016)

unbelievable demo, was it REALLY made with only the performance patches? pizz and trems and all? amazing


----------



## colony nofi (Jun 1, 2016)

I'm excited. This will help a great deal with a quartet project I'm currently working on long term. Thanks guys as always.


----------



## Andy B (Jun 1, 2016)

prodigalson said:


> unbelievable demo, was it REALLY made with only the performance patches? pizz and trems and all? amazing


Thanks – yes, apart from the pizz, it was just one playable patch per instrument used. No keyswitching or stitching arts together.

Thanks,

Andy.


----------



## Spitfire Team (Jun 1, 2016)

Please don't hold me to this but I think the plan is to release QUARTET with 1st,2nd,Va,VC (2nds and Vas will have the fancy new performance patches) then update it at the end of the promo with latest performance versions of v1 and VC + the baked ensemble patch (which I've been beta-ing today and is awesome). At that point owners of the single vols will also get updated.


----------



## mickeyl (Jun 1, 2016)

Awesome. Looking forward to the ensemble patch for rough sketching of ideas!


----------



## Spip (Jun 1, 2016)

Awesome !


----------



## mickeyl (Jun 1, 2016)

@Andy B "POLITICS OF THE DRAWING ROOM (VIOLIN) - ANDY BLANEY" is my favorite demo – could you disclose which piano is accompanying the violin here?


----------



## milesito (Jun 1, 2016)

I would love to see a demo on how Andy b created the demo, or how we could create music like that. It sounds absolutely stellar! But how easy is it to program?


----------



## Creston (Jun 1, 2016)

Really liking the slower movements in 'Sweet Little Moment'. Lots of string libraries sound good fast and with short notes, but the held notes always stand out to me. This sounds great in that area. Can any Spitfire people tell me what's going on in the low end there? A solo bass or some sort of pad?


----------



## Creston (Jun 1, 2016)

milesito said:


> I would love to see a demo on how Andy b created the demo, or how we could create music like that. It sounds absolutely stellar! But how easy is it to program?



I agree with this. A walkthrough of some of Andy's tracks would really push me to buy something. He's obviously incredibly talented, but learning how to make my own work sound half as realistic as Andy's demos would probably get me into a lot of debt which I'd be quite content having. 

However, do understand Andy has no obligation to do this and is more than welcome to keep his secrets just that!


----------



## Scrianinoff (Jun 1, 2016)

Guys! Andy Blaney uploaded a walkthrough already half a year ago. Indeed, he plays in everything live, and he seems to have a very light touch. Here: *http://tinyurl.com/h5xp668*


----------



## Spitfire Team (Jun 1, 2016)

Here's Homay's lovely new QUARTET demo:


----------



## Gerhard Westphalen (Jun 1, 2016)

Is it going to be possible to get the educational discount on the crossgrade from Vln1 + Vc? I'm looking forward to completing the quartet.


----------



## markpfx (Jun 1, 2016)

What is the difference between the current "playable" patch and the new performance patch?


----------



## Spitfire Team (Jun 1, 2016)

Hi there, playable and performance are on and the same, my apologies for getting our terms mixed up. These have been tirelessly tweaked by AB over the last few months to amazing results.

GW yes you will be able to get the EDU discount for the x-grade but at the full x-grade price not the promo... If you contact edu support they'll give you the codes you need on the day we go live.

Best.

CH.


----------



## amorphosynthesis (Jun 2, 2016)

A quick slightely off topic question.Will The new performance patches technique be implemented to older libraries such as eg sable or artisan series?
On topic; 
Wonderful sound,already have sacconi vn and cello,actualy love it.easy and a game changer regarding playability....wish i will raise some money until the end of the promo,so that i could spend here...


----------



## Scrianinoff (Jun 2, 2016)

Congratulations on the near completion of yet another fabulous lib! And thanks Andy for yet another display of your great talents.

I always find it a pity though that you are not making a lossless version available. The music and the quality of the samples deserve a lossless version. The depth of the sound, the transients and the quality of the natural reverb suffer in the lossy compressed versions.


----------



## tmm (Jun 2, 2016)

Man, you could make a sample library of shoestrings being plucked on different sizes / shapes of shoes, and Andy could make it sound like a long lost Silvestri recording. Incredible.


----------



## rottoy (Jun 2, 2016)

tmm said:


> Man, you could make a sample library of shoestrings being plucked on different sizes / shapes of shoes, and Andy could make it sound like a long lost Silvestri recording. Incredible.


Are you suggesting that the rest of Silvetri's catalogue DOESN'T sound like shoestrings being plucked?


----------



## rottoy (Jun 2, 2016)




----------



## JPShooter (Jun 2, 2016)

Was there not supposed to be a portamento update to the first two volumes (perhaps I'm mistaken) and if so will that be coming in this repackaging or in addition to? Or perhaps it's already happened and I missed it?


----------



## Spitfire Team (Jun 3, 2016)

Here's Harnek's brilliant track 'Everlasting Pursuit' using the Sacconi Strings Quartet:


----------



## Spip (Jun 3, 2016)

Spitfire Team said:


> Here's Harnek's brilliant track 'Everlasting Pursuit' using the Sacconi Strings Quartet:




Brilliant !

Is it also done with the performance patches only ?


----------



## JPShooter (Jun 3, 2016)

JPShooter said:


> Was there not supposed to be a portamento update to the first two volumes (perhaps I'm mistaken) and if so will that be coming in this repackaging or in addition to? Or perhaps it's already happened and I missed it?



About twenty four hours later and no reply. Spitfire Team has come and gone............

Did I ask a really stupid question and everyone is saying "well duh!" ?


----------



## Neifion (Jun 3, 2016)

JPShooter said:


> About twenty four hours later and no reply. Spitfire Team has come and gone............
> 
> Did I ask a really stupid question and everyone is saying "well duh!" ?



Not a dumb question. Been wondering that myself.


----------



## Spitfire Team (Jun 3, 2016)

Not a silly question at all, the team are very busy firing up for this major release so apologies if we're not on grid all the time. No news re. your question at this point. There's lots of exciting material and ideas about Sacconi beyond the initial package but we have learned not to publish this as it burns us further down the line... Really looking forward to voume 1 and 2 users trying the new performance patches though, they're something else!


----------



## JPShooter (Jun 4, 2016)

Spitfire Team said:


> Please don't hold me to this but I think the plan is to release QUARTET with 1st,2nd,Va,VC (2nds and Vas will have the fancy new performance patches) then update it at the end of the promo with latest performance versions of v1 and VC + the baked ensemble patch (which I've been beta-ing today and is awesome). *At that point owners of the single vols will also get updated.*





Spitfire Team said:


> Not a silly question at all, the team are very busy firing up for this major release so apologies if we're not on grid all the time. No news re. your question at this point. There's lots of exciting material and ideas about Sacconi beyond the initial package but we have learned not to publish this as it burns us further down the line... *Really looking forward to voume 1 and 2 users trying the new performance patches though, they're something else!*




I have a question just to be sure that I understand correctly.

Owners of Vo.l 1 and Vol. 2 who *do not *purchase the repackaged Quartet offering will still have the full benefit (updated performance patches) of these two individual volumes?

It is not in my budget at this time to update to Quartet, but if this is the only way that I will get the additional content in my first two purchases of Vol. 1 and 2, then I would definitely choose to do so at the reduced rate.

So I'm just trying to ensure that I understand the details of this update as to how it effects my earlier purchases. 

It looks to me from the above quoted posts that my question is redundant, but better safe than sorry.

Thanks!


----------



## tack (Jun 4, 2016)

Spitfire Team said:


> Here's Harnek's brilliant track 'Everlasting Pursuit' using the Sacconi Strings Quartet:


I have exchanged support emails with Harnek so many times that it's actually quite cool to hear some of his music. 

It really underlines that Spitfire is a company built by musicians.


----------



## Spitfire Team (Jun 5, 2016)

Hi there JPShooter, yes you're suspicions are correct, updates will be made available to all but at the end of our promo period...


----------



## JPShooter (Jun 5, 2016)

Thanks for clearing that up for me!



Spitfire Team said:


> Hi there JPShooter, yes you're suspicions are correct, updates will be made available to all but at the end of our promo period...


----------



## Rex282 (Jun 5, 2016)

After a few days of trying to create a quartet sound mixing another library's solo instruments with Sacconi violin something just ain't right...damn you Spitfire..damn you to hell!!


----------



## Spitfire Team (Jun 8, 2016)

DONT FORGET!! Today is the last day you can buy Sacconi Vols 1 & 2 as individual modules! Tomorrow they will be replaced with the amazing Sacconi Quartet package and will no longer be sold separately.

For Sacconi Vol 1:

*The 1st Violin*




& for Sacconi Vol 2:

*The Cello*


----------



## FriFlo (Jun 8, 2016)

This would be the time to politely remind you guys from spitfire to maybe reconsider your pricing policy. As I already have Violin 1 and Cello of the Sacconi Quartet, I get the discount which is ok in comparison to the full price of this library. But I am pretty shocked to see, that this discounted price for getting the Viola and Violin 2 costs more than the FULL Berlin offering! I wouldn't complain at all, if Sacconi was a beast like Sable in terms of content, but rather looks pretty comparable in size and - well - I won't say to much about quality to keep everyone calm. But in all fairness: the Berlin product is not inferior by any means. Let's settle with, its focus is a little different. 
On top of that, from what I read earlier about Violin 2 and Viola, those seem to have less articulations than Violin 1 and Cello. Yet, to get these instruments, it looks like I have to pay more than for the first two as introductory offer ...
I don't want to start any fight. Pricing is totally up to you, of course. I would just like to know, why you think your library is worth more than double the amount of the competition? I think you really cannot have enough solo strings and both products have their individual strength and weakness! But under these circumstances I might leave it with the first two of the Sacconis ...


----------



## kgdrum (Jun 8, 2016)

FriFlo said:


> This would be the time to politely remind you guys from spitfire to maybe reconsider your pricing policy. As I already have Violin 1 and Cello of the Sacconi Quartet, I get the discount which is ok in comparison to the full price of this library. But I am pretty shocked to see, that this discounted price for getting the Viola and Violin 2 costs more than the FULL Berlin offering! I wouldn't complain at all, if Sacconi was a beast like Sable in terms of content, but rather looks pretty comparable in size and - well - I won't say to much about quality to keep everyone calm. But in all fairness: the Berlin product is not inferior by any means. Let's settle with, its focus is a little different.
> On top of that, from what I read earlier about Violin 2 and Viola, those seem to have less articulations than Violin 1 and Cello. Yet, to get these instruments, it looks like I have to pay more than for the first two as introductory offer ...
> I don't want to start any fight. Pricing is totally up to you, of course. I would just like to know, why you think your library is worth more than double the amount of the competition? I think you really cannot have enough solo strings and both products have their individual strength and weakness! But under these circumstances I might leave it with the first two of the Sacconis ...





+1

Agree,I was shocked at the price to complete Sacconi,after buying the V1 and Cello.
I feel like the 1st 2 volumes were priced at a introductory price and feel to complete this Quartet the prices have been raised,I might do the same, skip the completion of Sacconi Quartet and go with Berlin 1st Chairs..............
imoho this doesn't feel like it's priced at a complete your Bundle pricing like other Spitfire products
disappointed :-(


----------



## Spitfire Team (Jun 8, 2016)

Hi there Fri Flo, as with most businesses its a matter of profit and loss. We have been making this for nearly half a decade, waiting, one day a year to go into the Wigmore hall. We think its worth it, to create a dedicated quartet library to help composers write quartet music in what we humbly believe to be the best chamber space going. Other devs do things differently, they don't do stuff like us, and we don't stuff like them. We're not their competition and they're not ours, particularly with this product... Please by all means leave it to the first two Sacconis, you got a bargain.... one that is about to close.... we also think the completion price is very very fair, and hope you reconsider, we appreciate your continued support and feedback.... next post something lovely for you all.


----------



## Spitfire Team (Jun 8, 2016)




----------



## lumcas (Jun 8, 2016)

It has been buried in the thread but I still would like to know...

...what's the upper range of viola and cello? Thanks.


----------



## Maximvs (Jun 8, 2016)

lumcas said:


> It has been buried in the thread but I still would like to know...
> 
> ...what's the upper range of viola and cello? Thanks.



I have been asking about this as well quite a while back and nobody seems to be interested to give a straight answer...


----------



## tack (Jun 8, 2016)

One day a year for recording spanned over several years? That must have been some exercise in patience.


----------



## pdub (Jun 8, 2016)

lumcas said:


> It has been buried in the thread but I still would like to know...
> 
> ...what's the upper range of viola and cello? Thanks.


The Cello goes form C1 to Bb3


----------



## lumcas (Jun 9, 2016)

pdub said:


> The Cello goes form C1 to Bb3


Thanks for that!


----------



## Spitfire Team (Jun 9, 2016)

We'll try and get ranges listed on the product page later, sorry for tardy response, I for one don't know the answer and two we've been snowed getting this out of the door... Lots of lovely tutorial and walkthrough content to show you later too... Would love to have FB on new performance patches here too, Andy's very proud!


----------



## Thorsten Meyer (Jun 9, 2016)

*Spitfire presents: Sacconi Quartet overview*


----------



## Spitfire Team (Jun 9, 2016)

*AVAILABLE NOW CLICK HERE FOR MORE INFO & TO BUY*

Here's Paul's walkthrough:


----------



## procreative (Jun 9, 2016)

Can I ask about the Vibrato.

1. What vibrato styles are there in the crossfaded control? e.g. NV VB MV?

2. Do you have individual patches for each vibrato style? Or another way to choose the vibrato style that does not involve crossfading?

3. What articulations have vibrato control?


----------



## tack (Jun 9, 2016)

procreative said:


> 1. What vibrato styles are there in the crossfaded control? e.g. NV VB MV?


In the walkthrough, Paul said the vibrato slider crossfades between nonvib and molto vib.



procreative said:


> 2. Do you have individual patches for each vibrato style? Or another way to choose the vibrato style that does not involve crossfading?


Since there are just two vibrato styles, I guess you can simply move the slider fully off or fully on as a way to avoid crossfading.


----------



## ModalRealist (Jun 9, 2016)

Could Spitfire clarify whether the Performance patches use recorded samples for the various note intervals, or are the various transition effects (legato, runs, etc.) merely modelled via scripting?


----------



## Spitfire Team (Jun 9, 2016)

Hi there, sorry if you guys didn't pick out the spec Paul stated in the overview... Here we go:

There are 3 types of vib:

• senza (non)
• vibrato
• molto (lots of the stuff)

they smoothly fade

we didn't split off but if you position or program your sliders thusly:

0 = senza (non, zero, nada)
64 = fully vibrato
127 = fully molto (fully lots)

Best wishes and thanks for your support and encouragement with another big release. Lots of families haven't seen their Dads and Mums for a while with this one... Thanks to the other halves, and herds of Spitfire families!

CH x


----------



## procreative (Jun 9, 2016)

Thanks for confirming.

Just my opinion but I think it would have been nice to offer the Legato outside of the Performance patch as the Articulations patch does not have Legato in and loading the Performance patch just to get the Legato is a memory waste.


----------



## Spitfire Team (Jun 9, 2016)

We'll bear it in mind procreative, thanks... still v1.0 for the package as a whole. and as I hope we all know, new perf patches coming to v1 and VC in two weeks alongside the baked ensembles which I can't wait for.... at last 15 years I've been waiting for this!!!!


----------



## Thorsten Meyer (Jun 9, 2016)

@Spitfire Team - I am really happy with the spitfire QUARTET. Works so far very well with my other Libraries and also Berlin Strings First Chairs. 

Thank you)


----------



## tack (Jun 9, 2016)

(Post removed due to basic reading comprehension failure.)


----------



## DocMidi657 (Jun 9, 2016)

Spitfire Team said:


> We'll bear it in mind procreative, thanks... still v1.0 for the package as a whole. and as I hope we all know, new perf patches coming to v1 and VC in two weeks alongside the baked ensembles which I can't wait for.... at last 15 years I've been waiting for this!!!!


Are the Baked ensembles a separate product for purchase?


----------



## mickeyl (Jun 9, 2016)

SA said the ensemble patches will come as an update - right after the intro phase (or so....).


----------



## DocMidi657 (Jun 9, 2016)

mickeyl said:


> SA said the ensemble patches will come as an update - right after the intro phase (or so....).


Thanks!


----------



## Virtuoso (Jun 9, 2016)

I have V1 and Cello but I'm disappointed there's still no portamento so I'm going to sit this one out for now.


----------



## prodigalson (Jun 9, 2016)

question regarding mics:

it looks like in the walkthrough, in the individual patches all the mics are split out but in the playable patches theres only 2 mixes.

Can you confirm that there are no multi-mic "playable" patches?

And conversely, that there are no stereo mixes for the "individual" patches?


----------



## pdub (Jun 9, 2016)

Playable patches do have full mic selection and there are Stereo mixes for the individual patches.


----------



## prodigalson (Jun 9, 2016)

Thanks


----------



## DocMidi657 (Jun 9, 2016)

Can anyone who already has the Quartet downloaded confirm a few things regarding the new playable patches?... as I already have Saconni Cello and my playable patch loads up by default a bit bigger memory wise I think then Pau's patch. What's throwing me is the interface looks a bit different but the instrument version on the video is the same number "1.0" as is mine.

I was getting some click and pops with the playable patch so I am hoping these patches are much improved then the original Cello and work better for me (maybe if my observation is accurate the lower memory needs for the patch would help this). 
I know Paul mentioned they have been tweaked by Andy but I 'd like to hear little more about it's playability, like can you play short staccato like on the keys and get a really aggressive attack/bight and then play connected for the legato sound all within the patch?
Thanks,
Dave


----------



## prodigalson (Jun 9, 2016)

DocMidi657 said:


> Can anyone who already has the Quartet downloaded confirm a few things regarding the new playable patches?... as I already have Saconni Cello and my playable patch loads up by default a bit bigger memory wise I think then Pau's patch. What's throwing me is the interface looks a bit different but the instrument version on the video is the same number "1.0" as is mine.
> 
> I was getting some click and pops with the playable patch so I am hoping these patches are much improved then the original Cello and work better for me (maybe if my observation is accurate the lower memory needs for the patch would help this).
> I know Paul mentioned they have been tweaked by Andy but I 'd like to hear little more about it's playability, like can you play short staccato like on the keys and get a really aggressive attack/bight and then play connected for the legato sound all within the patch?
> ...



The new playable patches for Vln 1 and cello won't be released until the promo is over. AFAIK the current patches are the old ones


----------



## DocMidi657 (Jun 9, 2016)

prodigalson said:


> The new playable patches for Vln 1 and cello won't be released until the promo is over. AFAIK the current patches are the old ones


thanks Prodigalson I'm glad I got that info!


----------



## mickeyl (Jun 10, 2016)

prodigalson said:


> The new playable patches for Vln 1 and cello won't be released until the promo is over. AFAIK the current patches are the old ones


That's correct. When you have the first two volumes, then downloading the new quartet will only get you the two additional volumes at this point of time.


----------



## procreative (Jun 10, 2016)

For me this is the one thing I dislike about Spitfire's release policy. Its not ideal to get incomplete libraries that require updates as soon as they are released. 

If you have templates or wish to customise instruments such as moving Keyswitches or Mic Mixes, having to do this again so soon after release is a complete pain.

Its one thing getting an unexpected update that fixes bugs or adds more content, but its quite another to order a collection that has missing content on release.

Personally I do not think they should release as a quartet until the Violin 1 and Cello have the Performance patches updated to match the walkthrough.


----------



## Spitfire Team (Jun 10, 2016)

Thanks procreative for your comments. A lot of this has to do with us pre-announcing dates for our resellers and to fall in line with our print press marketing commitments. We often do a quick update at the end of a promo period once initial feedback comes in... People on VI-C often comment that its like we're working with you to get the tools right. Indeed I hear rumour that there may be further announcements to the QUARTET feature set in response of some comments posted here. We rely on your feedback to help us 'complete' projects. Thanks as always. CH


----------



## procreative (Jun 10, 2016)

I want to apologise for posting my above comment here, there is another non-commercial thread and I should have put that statement in there as I do not want to derail your launch. I think I got confused.

Please be sure I own a lot of your products that I like very much.

My point purely relates to the completeness of a bundled collection like Sacconi where its sold as a Quartet.


----------



## Spitfire Team (Jun 13, 2016)

*Check out Paul's Violin 2 and Viola in depth walkthrough!*
A look at the final installation of Violin 2 and Viola, that completes the Sacconi Quartet library...


----------



## Thorsten Meyer (Jun 13, 2016)

Spitfire Team said:


> *Check out Paul's Violin 2 and Viola in depth walkthrough!*
> A look at the final installation of Violin 2 and Viola, that completes the Sacconi Quartet library...




Thumbs up from my side, Sacconi Quartet is a great I look forward for the additional ensembles content you plan to add soon


----------



## Spitfire Team (Jun 13, 2016)

A new offering from Mr Andy Blaney demoing a *work-in-progress* patch:


----------



## TintoL (Jun 13, 2016)

holy crap.... that sounds outstanding.

And there is the much expected portamento.... 

Crap, I am going to end up buying this.


----------



## Neifion (Jun 13, 2016)

Spitfire Team said:


> A new offering from Mr Andy Blaney demoing a *work-in-progress* patch:




Sounds nice. I only have V1 and not the cello or the V2/viola update yet, but what are the differences from the old patch and will they represent similar improvements to the V1?


----------



## Thorsten Meyer (Jun 13, 2016)

Spitfire Team said:


> A new offering from Mr Andy Blaney demoing a *work-in-progress* patch:



Nice, can wait for the ensembles content and new Cello


----------



## jononotbono (Jun 13, 2016)

That Tempo sync option is amazing! Man, I guess I'll buy this once I get a few other Spitfire Libraries I've been saving for. This sounds incredible!


----------



## lucky909091 (Jun 17, 2016)

I would like to buy it but I would prefer the ensemble patches. 
Where can I find a walkthrough?
i cannot find the announced program "ensembles".


----------



## prodigalson (Jun 17, 2016)

lucky909091 said:


> I would like to buy it but I would prefer the ensemble patches.
> Where can I find a walkthrough?
> i cannot find the announced program "ensembles".



hasn't been released yet. they said when the promo period ends they'll release along with updated Vln 1 / Cello Legato patches


----------



## Virtuoso (Jun 23, 2016)

Has the promo ended already? Normally we get a heads up post from Spitfire but this is showing at full price in the store now. I don't think the ensembles and updated patches have been released yet have they?


----------



## Spitfire Team (Jun 23, 2016)

It has, but because of overnight events the pound is now the lowest against the dollar since 1985, saving you about $50 off yesterday's price (if you're in the US!). Sad news, but always trying to give you guys the best deal...


----------



## Thorsten Meyer (Jun 23, 2016)

Spitfire Team said:


> It has, but because of overnight events the pound is now the lowest against the dollar since 1985, saving you about $50 off yesterday's price (if you're in the US!). Sad news, but always trying to give you guys the best deal...


Currently the brexit discount is at -5.653%


----------



## Virtuoso (Jun 23, 2016)

Spitfire Team said:


> always trying to give you guys the best deal...


The exchange rate was the thing that was swinging me towards buying it, but if charging full price to be an early adopter on a still unfinished product is 'the best deal' I think I'll pass, thanks...


----------



## Spitfire Team (Jun 24, 2016)

Judging by what happened on "white wednesday" after "black tuesday" the pound is likely to bounce back as quickly as tomorrow, so it was just an observation as many people not buying in pounds find the exchange rates frustrating. But we completely understand if you wish to see how the project develops, its very exciting.


----------



## lucky909091 (Jun 24, 2016)

Spitfire, I am a little bit peeved at you because you did not announce the end of the promotional pricing, or did you?.
Today, I wanted to make a chance from the low Brithish Pound and there is no promotional price anymore.


----------



## pdub (Jul 5, 2016)

Just got a happy Ensemble download email! It also said the Legatos will be following shortly. Thanks!


----------



## Spitfire Team (Jul 5, 2016)

Thanks pdub, these things are never as easy as they first seem, so sorry all for slight delay. We'll be sure to get a video up showing off the ensembles which I'm loving! The updates to the existing sections have just a couple more lumps for us to iron out.

CH


----------



## PhiBee (Jul 6, 2016)

Ok, nice 
Just waiting for that email now !!!


----------



## mickeyl (Jul 6, 2016)

The ensemble patch is great, I'm enjoying it a lot. This alone makes the quartet a whole lot more attractive. Thanks, Spitfire Audio!


----------



## higgs (Jul 6, 2016)

mickeyl said:


> The ensemble patch is great, I'm enjoying it a lot. This alone makes the quartet a whole lot more attractive. Thanks, Spitfire Audio!


+4


----------



## Silence-is-Golden (Jul 9, 2016)

@Spitfire Team
It looks like some people seem to have the update of the individual instruments after the release of the Quartet.

In the SA download manager I usually see the new update, but not yet the violin.
Has the update been released or is it still due?

Thank you in advance!


----------



## prodigalson (Jul 9, 2016)

Loving the ensemble patch. Just one request, it would be amazing if in the future we could customize the overlap ranges of each instrument. If I want a 4-part quartet sound, I don't want 2 violins (and potentially a viola) on one note. Not sure how you have programmed this patch but it would be great to make this possible.


----------



## meradium (Jul 11, 2016)

Can somebody who already received the update comment on the experience so far or possibly post some demos? Is it worth the wait?


----------



## Spitfire Team (Jul 12, 2016)

Hi folks, here's the latest update video from "our leader"


----------



## Silence-is-Golden (Jul 12, 2016)

Sounds supurb in my ears. 

thanks very much for this update!


----------



## mickeyl (Jul 13, 2016)

Can you tell us the velocity ranges for the different legato types?


----------



## DocMidi657 (Jul 13, 2016)

Sounds great, has a video walk thru of the ensemble patch been put out yet?


----------



## pdub (Jul 13, 2016)

Great update thanks!!


----------



## playz123 (Jul 13, 2016)

Thanks very much for the Violin and Cello updates. Just noticed, that after the install, there seem to be 'extra' .nkc and .nkr files left over from previous installations. Do we need to keep all of them, or can the ones prior to the July update be deleted? Cheers.


----------



## prodigalson (Jul 13, 2016)

Love this quartet. very pleased that of all the solo strings appearing this year, I bought into this one.


----------



## PhiBee (Jul 14, 2016)

I do not have the same feeling over here. 
Have you listen with other monitors ? Maybe your lo-mid gives to much presence to your cello where violin doesn't go ?
But I agree: love this quartet, love that unique sound  _(even if new CineSample Solos sound not bad, but in another register)_


----------



## 5Lives (Jul 17, 2016)

How do these sound for layering with a full string section as first chairs or soloists? Will they punch through the mix in those situations like some of the more "folky" libraries might?


----------



## quantum7 (Jul 18, 2016)

Hey can someone give me an e-mail to Spitfire support? I cannot get a hold of them (they have not responded back to my messages that were initiated from my Spitfire account) in order to purchase something via my teacher/edu discount. It's possible though that with their updated contact procedures, perhaps I'm not doing something correctly. Thanks!


----------



## jamwerks (Jul 19, 2016)

Now that is some awesome legato sampling-programming!


----------



## Leandro_Silva (Aug 2, 2016)

Spitfire Team said:


> Hi folks, here's the latest update video from "our leader"





Hello everyone!

This is my first post, thanks for having me here! 

I've just bought the Spitfire Strings Quartet and it's a very nice set of instruments. Congrats to Spitfire Team.

I have a question though... Do you plan to release new playable patches (with new legato modes, portamento, etc) for Violin 2 and Viola?

IMHO, new playable patches for Violin 2 and Viola would be very welcome. Why not raise the bar even higher?

Thanks in advance.
Best,
Leandro


----------



## Spitfire Team (Aug 2, 2016)

Hi there, really really wanting not to criticise your first post but it is really bad form to quote verbatim, private emails sent to you by our support staff. They are trying to help but are not part of the strategic, production or marketing team. It puts incredible stress on them to find that exchanges on a private channel are then presented publicly as 'the company line'. Whether intended or not.

With that in mind I would greatly appreciate if you removed the confidential part of your post so I can then answer you as best I can and as more of an ambassador for the company.

Before I go though thanks for your support and kind words about a library that we're incredibly proud of...

Christian.


----------



## Leandro_Silva (Aug 2, 2016)

Spitfire Team said:


> Hi there, really really wanting not to criticise your first post but it is really bad form to quote verbatim, private emails sent to you by our support staff. They are trying to help but are not part of the strategic, production or marketing team. It puts incredible stress on them to find that exchanges on a private channel are then presented publicly as 'the company line'. Whether intended or not.
> 
> With that in mind I would greatly appreciate if you removed the confidential part of your post so I can then answer you as best I can and as more of an ambassador for the company.
> 
> ...



No problem, Christian. You are absolutely right! My bad and sorry for that, it was not my intention at all and it will not happen again.
I have an incredible admiration for your company and for you personally, so please, let's do it again, with the right foot this time, ok? No hard feelings.

That said, I would be very happy with any information you could give us regarding my question. At the end of the day, I believe it is a fair one to ask.

Thank you very much for your reply.
Best,
Leandro.


----------



## Spitfire Team (Aug 2, 2016)

Hi there absolutely. We currently have no time frame on these but they are very much been talked about in the office as they're amongst our favourite tools. As you'll see over the coming months though, there are some pretty monstrous new products that we've been working on!


----------



## Leandro_Silva (Aug 2, 2016)

I think this bundle has a place in many people's hearts, myself included. It's a world class tool which will last in my template for a long time. I'm pretty sure of that. 
Some libraries withstand the test of time, simply because they work. And I think Sacconi Quartet is one of those, it works now as is. 
If one day you and the rest of the gang decide to release another update, it will be just a cherry on top of a already delicious cake.


----------



## jononotbono (Nov 7, 2016)

Spitfire Team said:


> As you'll see over the coming months though, there are some pretty monstrous new products that we've been working on!



You really weren't kidding.


----------

